# NBA Regular Season GAME 4: Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*@*











*ROCKETS​*




































C: Yao Ming 
PF: Juwan Howard 
SF: Ryan Bowen
SG: Derek Anderson  
PG: Rafer Alston

*HEAT​*





































SF: Antoine Walker 
PF: Udonis Haslem 
C: Alonzo Mourning 
SG: Dwyane Wade 
PG: Jason Williams​

Houston and Miami go toe-to-toe on national TV in the Sunshine State. Both teams will be without the services of their best players/all-stars in T-Mac(HOU) and Shaq (MIA) tonight. Houston comes in needing to square their record @ 2-2 while the Heat could be a bit weary after the 95-90 loss @ Indiana on Wednesday night. The Rockets will need a big game out of their defense to contain Wade and his slashing skills. Miami needs to contain Yao by all means and shut down the outside Js.

Look for a good one here tonight, and I think the Rockets will take this one late.

Rockets 87
Heat 83


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Is that Yao I see in foul trouble on national TV? Where have I seen this before?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

It's a rerun.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

When Yao gets back into the game we need to remember to make Jason Williams and Wade work on defense. Send cutters to the basket, Yao has been very successful in threading the needle and getting them the ball. 

Boy, Simien is looking good again. I don't think it was a mistake to take Head over Simien, but imagine if we drafted Simien and spent the MLE on a Rajah Bell or Antonio Daniels.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

DA with 4 turnovers already?? 

Head! Head! Head!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

My wish has been granted :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Swift really looks like he's closing his eyes and throwing the ball at the basket. 

Yao back in the game.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao finding the cutter but Zo with a monstrous block on Swift! Good job by Swift going right back at Zo.

Yao getting nasty on Alonzo! Things are heating up...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Swift and Yao are gonna take it over!

:banana:

ZO got 2 facials(somewhat)


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow,Yao posterized ZO!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice putback by Luther :clap:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Man, that Yao dunk was vicious. Zo gets posterized as much as Bradley, but he still such a good defender.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

this is THE line-up I've been wanting to see all year (minus McGrady). Go Luther!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Zo is winded and out of breath. Keep going to Yao, have Barry feed him.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

yao is being very agressive... I LOVE IT


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

horrible call against berry


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao is still missing easy shots, but he looks confident. As does Head. And we can blame Swift for a lot of things, but we can't accuse him of not playing with energy. Even Wesley looks alive now.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

No one's looking hard enough for Yao.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

What's wrong with Swift?I remember in the preseason, he used excellent post moves to get easy points.Now he's forcing it and just throwing it up at the basket.

oh,he was blocked by Zo,again.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

"kill my dog, i'll kill your cat"


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> What's wrong with Swift?I remember in the preseason, he used excellent post moves to get easy points.Now he's forcing it and just throwing it up at the basket.
> 
> oh,he was blocked by Zo,again.


well zo has always been a powerhouse down low as far as blocks. To me this is stros best game since the preseason


----------



## ivanpei (Oct 22, 2005)

Yao looks good. He doesn't look used to being the No.1 choice on offense and he looks tired. Lol missed dunk near the end of the half. Well hes starting to play shaqish now!!! Zo's gonna be fouled out or out of steam by the end of the game.  Head usual hustle self.  GOOOO head!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Swift has been Mr. 2nd Quarter so far this season. He has failed to show up in the 2nd half, though. Another poor shooting game from beyond the arc... Yao has been able to get positioning all night long so going inside-out should be a priority. Barry and Alston can hit those shots when they are spotting up.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Yao is still missing easy shots


Especially that last one, yikes...


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

I would like to thank Miami for "not" fronting Yao. 

Stan, your brother appreciates it


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Houston </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Howard</td> <td>13</td> <td>4-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Bowen</td> <td>10</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> Y. Ming</td> <td>15</td> <td>5-10</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-7</td> <td>3</td> <td>8</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>14 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Alston</td> <td>17</td> <td>0-4</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Anderson</td> <td>15</td> <td>2-6</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Mutombo</td> <td>8</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Wesley</td> <td>11</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Head</td> <td>7</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> S. Swift</td> <td>12</td> <td>5-10</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>3</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Barry</td> <td>12</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>120</td> <td>19-44</td> <td>0-8</td> <td>6-13</td> <td>10</td> <td>23</td> <td>11</td> <td>7</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>11</td> <td>44 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> 
</td> <td>.432</td> <td>.000</td> <td>.462</td> <td> 
</td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 7 </td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td height="7">
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">Miami </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Walker</td> <td>19</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>8 </td>  </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> U. Haslem</td> <td>14</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>1 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Mourning</td> <td>16</td> <td>3-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>4</td> <td>7</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Williams</td> <td>17</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Wade</td> <td>19</td> <td>6-12</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>3</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>15 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> G. Payton</td> <td>12</td> <td>2-6</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> W. Simien</td> <td>8</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Posey</td> <td>15</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>120</td> <td>18-40</td> <td>5-11</td> <td>7-10</td> <td>10</td> <td>25</td> <td>9</td> <td>8</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>13</td> <td>48 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> 
</td> <td>.450</td> <td>.455</td> <td>.700</td> <td> 
</td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 2</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

tone wone said:


> I would like to thank Miami for "not" fronting Yao.
> 
> Stan, your brother appreciates it


I remember when we had Brian Grant a couple years ago he used to be excellent at fronting Yao, even if it was only for 2 games in Yao's rookie and sophomore years.

it worked, and I have no clue why Stan isnt trying it this game.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> well zo has always been a powerhouse down low as far as blocks. To me this is stros best game since the preseason


He suddenly started to play well after I posted that. :angel:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I remember when we had Brian Grant a couple years ago he used to be excellent at fronting Yao, even if it was only for 2 games in Yao's rookie and sophomore years.
> 
> it worked, and I have no clue why Stan isnt trying it this game.


 From what I recall he was more effective digging into Yao's lower back and pushing him away from the basket. Yao is much stronger now and even though fronting bothers him, he has been able to overcome it when he's not tired.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I remember when we had Brian Grant a couple years ago he used to be excellent at fronting Yao, even if it was only for 2 games in Yao's rookie and sophomore years.
> 
> it worked, and I have no clue why Stan isnt trying it this game.


Maybe Zo's ego prevents Stan Van gundy from doing that?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Anderson once again trying to relive his glory days and forgetting the role he has on this team.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao Ming doing it all. Let's put some shooters out there and take advantage of the kick outs.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Anderson once again trying to relive his glory days and forgetting the role he has on this team.


 what is he supposed to do?

Skip cant hit a shot (and is afraid to shoot right now) somebody has to create on the perimeter. 

I hope he keeps shooting


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

22 and 12 in 24 mins, that's what I'm talking about


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> 22 and 12 in 24 mins, that's what I'm talking about


Almost every time he got 20+ pts early in the game,he would just add like only 2 pts in the next 10 mins.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

law of averages suggests that Houston is gonna be in for a long hot shooting streak cause they can't get any worse from the outside


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Our guards can't shoot at all
werent we supposed to get guys that can shoot over the summer?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Does DA really think he is TMAC?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

tone wone said:


> what is he supposed to do?
> 
> Skip cant hit a shot (and is afraid to shoot right now) somebody has to create on the perimeter.
> 
> I hope he keeps shooting



How about look for Yao or try to penetrate and dish to Howard? There is no excuse for those shots when Yao has made 3 or 4 consecutive baskets and is having his way with Mourning/Simien. 

Miami is shooting just as bad as Houston. We should have pulled away in the 3rd with Yao on the floor but decided to settle for jumpers. Wade is going to attack the basket in the 4th and we need some slack.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> Almost every time he got 20+ pts early in the game,he would just add like only 2 pts in the next 10 mins.


 I don't know if it's because he is tired, but the Rockets as a whole always seem to avoid him once they build up a lead. The mentality is since there is no sense of urgency with a lead, why bother to wait for Yao to post up.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> How about look for Yao or try to penetrate and dish to Howard? There is no excuse for those shots when Yao has made 3 or 4 consecutive baskets and is having his way with Mourning/Simien.
> 
> Miami is shooting just as bad as Houston. We should have pulled away in the 3rd with Yao on the floor but decided to settle for jumpers. Wade is going to attack the basket in the 4th and we need some slack.


 I dont like the fact that he's settling for jumpers but if Skip's not gonna even attempt look for his own shot then DA has pick up the slack.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It's not just settling for jumpers, it's the type of jumpers. Fading away with no clear view of the basket, or taking them against the flow of the offense (time on the shot clock).

Wesley has knocked down his last 2 jumpers. Good sign.

Why is Swift trying to dunk like Yao?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

LMAO,Stro even forgot how to dunk.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> LMAO,Stro even forgot how to dunk.


How in the world did he mess up that alley??!!


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> How in the world did he mess up that alley??!!


 that made MemphisX's night


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

All our offseason pickups SUCK


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

bout time Alston made a jumper


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Swift holds it too long for shotclock violation, Alston fumbles it out of bounds

worthless


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

finally Rafer Alston hits a shot...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

HeinzGuderian said:


> All our offseason pickups SUCK


except Luther Head :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Where is the communication? Get Barry in the game, only person who knows how to get it to Yao.


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

damnit we better not let this one slip away.... we should win this.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

yah, get DA and Alston outta there. Worthless bums. Where's Luther??

It's Yao or bust.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

we will win this... :banana:


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

fawking 3


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Stat O said:


> we will win this... :banana:


I highly doubt it  DA should be responsible for this.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> I highly doubt it


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

in times like this we need tmac to knock down some threes


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

We suck


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

^ any word on when he's coming back?

so depressing we cud blow an 8 point lead...and we had a good 4 point lead nearing the end of the game and blow it...god damn what is wrong with us


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Three 4th quarter collapses in a row. 

Didn't pull away in the 3rd quarter when we had every opportunity to.

McGrady can't come back soon enough.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i cant believe we let this one fall appart in the 4th AGAIN!! :curse:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

great job by the rockets going away from yao in the 4th. the heat had no answer for yao, but he's not hard to stop when he only touches the ball with less than 5 seconds on the shot clock.

and what was with swift not playing in the 3rd? he was great in the 2nd.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

This was an expected loss for me, atleast we're going to be getting our 4th quarter finisher back soon!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Yao had a fairly nice game tonight, but he's so not 1st option material. I don't know who it was from this board, but that poster was saying how Houston can only be a contender if the offense runs through Yao. Are u kidding me? A 1st option should never have to work as hard as Yao has to in order to score or even get the ball. Once u get physical with him, he completely struggles to establish decent position.

It's a good thing T-mac's gonna return soon cuz I can't see this team winning a single game on the road w/o him.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

this sucks, big time

JVG's gotta do something to prepare these guys down the stretch. We need a consistent clutch time line-up.

Yao held to 2 pts in the 4th again, geez....


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Yao had a fairly nice game tonight, but he's so not 1st option material. I don't know who it was from this board, but that poster was saying how Houston can only be a contender if the offense runs through Yao. Are u kidding me? A 1st option should never have to work as hard as Yao has to in order to score or even get the ball. Once u get physical with him, he completely struggles to establish decent position.
> 
> It's a good thing T-mac's gonna return soon cuz I can't see this team winning a single game on the road w/o him.


yao has to work so hard because his teammates aren't getting him the ball when he needs it. they make him battle over and over for position instead of getting him the ball early. and he's always coming out to set screens and then trying to reposition. a lot of the work yao is doing isn't his fault.

but the rockets definately need tmac back. he's a top 5 player in the league and him and yao can play off of each other well.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Yao had a fairly nice game tonight, but he's so not 1st option material. I don't know who it was from this board, but that poster was saying how Houston can only be a contender if the offense runs through Yao. Are u kidding me? A 1st option should never have to work as hard as Yao has to in order to score or even get the ball. Once u get physical with him, he completely struggles to establish decent position.
> 
> It's a good thing T-mac's gonna return soon cuz I can't see this team winning a single game on the road w/o him.


A first option should never have to work that hard in order to score? Only Shaq can come in and plant himself wherever he wants. The rest of the great centers have all had to fight hard for a good position.

DA was terrible. I don't care if he scored 14 or whatever points. He's not even pretending to look for Yao. The same thing happened last season. Guys relaxed when we were anything more than 6 points up in the fourth, and settled for bad shots. Yao was getting fairly good position. There was no excuse. I'm starting to dislike DA as much as MRC.

Head was impressive again. Full of energy. But he too wasn't looking for Yao.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> Yao held to 2 pts in the 4th again, geez....


He wasn't held, the guards held him. I just watched the last 4 minutes of the game, and in that short period of time I saw Yao open at least 3 times in the paint. A lob would have done the job, but the guy holding the ball did nothing.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Demiloy said:


> He wasn't held, the guards held him. I just watched the last 4 minutes of the game, and in that short period of time I saw Yao open at least 3 times in the paint. A lob would have done the job, but the guy holding the ball did nothing.


exactly. he was 1-4 shooting in the 4th and at least two of those misses were when yao got the ball with less than 5 seconds on the shot clock. yao can't pass to himself.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> He wasn't held, the guards held him. I just watched the last 4 minutes of the game, and in that short period of time I saw Yao open at least 3 times in the paint. A lob would have done the job, but the guy holding the ball did nothing.


on a related note, they did a horrible job getting barry the ball too. i saw him open for some threes and there was no attempt to even get him the ball. if they are not gonna get him the ball in those situations, they need to run some of the offense through him so they can get the ball to yao.

and their ability to get yao the ball looked so promising in the 2nd, but if he doesnt have perfect position, they give up.

edit: word seems to be tmac will be back for saturday's game.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

I think stromile played really decent for you guys, all you seem to be doing is hating on your team (some of you).


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> on a related note, they did a horrible job getting barry the ball too. i saw him open for some threes and there was no attempt to even get him the ball. if they are not gonna get him the ball in those situations, they need to run some of the offense through him so they can get the ball to yao.


 Barry seems to be the best guy at getting it to Yao. Why can't we just get a guard who knows how to throw a lob? I mean, through all YAo's 4 years, no guard he has played with really was good at throwing the ball to a post player.


----------



## ivanpei (Oct 22, 2005)

Zo was making life very tough for yao as well. When Yao gets the ball, he can score over zo but it seems whenever zo pushes him around, the guards dont even attempt to get the ball to yao. I mean Yao= best scoring option with Mac out. Btw that baseline spin past zo was wicked. :clap:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

ThaWicketOne said:


> I think stromile played really decent for you guys, all you seem to be doing is hating on your team (some of you).


His buckets came easy. But I guess that's what he's there for. Only a few games to go by, but he is a terrible passer and he seems stupid. 
He did have one nice spin move though, which got him to the line. Very much like Kemp, there.

And I agree with those saying that Barry didn't get the ball enough. He did make a rare bad decision, though. He pulled up for a three on the break, as he often does, but he was off-balance and no one was there to even fight for the rebound.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Houston We have a Problem.

Another close loss to a team we could have beat there is something seriously wrong with this team. I wonder what it could be........................ Oh that is right our best player is not out there right now helping us win games.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Feeling down in the dumps right now, like most of you... Don't know what to say, so disappointing, but hopefully we'll get back on track and hold the fort till TMac gets back


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

People, we don't have a problem. Certainly not a problem that can't be fixed with time and a little Van Gundyism mixed into it. 

Just keep your heads, it's just the start of the season. There are still 78 games left. Do you have such bad memories that you've forgotten last year's start? We started 6-11, but we ended up with 51 wins. We might have a bad start this year too, but I'm sure that it will be only temporary.


----------



## jarry8188 (Nov 10, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> People, we don't have a problem. Certainly not a problem that can't be fixed with time and a little Van Gundyism mixed into it.
> 
> Just keep your heads, it's just the start of the season. There are still 78 games left. Do you have such bad memories that you've forgotten last year's start? We started 6-11, but we ended up with 51 wins. We might have a bad start this year too, but I'm sure that it will be only temporary.


I quite agree with what you say.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Bugger, I missed the game, got the timezone/date thingy mixed up  Can't believe we lost down the stretch AGAIN  With T-Mac out, it seems no one's able to stand up in clutch time! 

I like all Rox fans am obviously disappointed at our poor start especially after a promising offseason with pickups and trades, that supposedly made us "look" like contenders. We're definitely not living up to the hype and expectations so far. 1-3 aint quite as bad as 6-11 as Demiloy mentioned.... we can easily? pickup those 2 games to go 0.500 and then some (hope so anyway). Once T-Mac returns, we'll be sweet!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Sweeper said:


> Bugger, I missed the game, got the timezone/date thingy mixed up  Can't believe we lost down the stretch AGAIN  With T-Mac out, it seems no one's able to stand up in clutch time!
> 
> I like all Rox fans am obviously disappointed at our poor start especially after a promising offseason with pickups and trades, that supposedly made us "look" like contenders. We're definitely not living up to the hype and expectations so far. 1-3 aint quite as bad as 6-11 as Demiloy mentioned.... we can easily? pickup those 2 games to go 0.500 and then some (hope so anyway). Once T-Mac returns, we'll be sweet!


u dont have to miss this game :biggrin: ,indeed,we miss T-MAC :angel: 
I think it could be worse than 6-11 this time .Check the schedule.if we cant earn some wins in the following three games(vs nets,celtics,wolfs),we might in a big losing streak(vs spurs,pistons,pacers,mavs,suns  ).I'm not Mr.Negative, but it could be 4-11 or 5-11.
I hope everything will change after t-mac comes back. :clap:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

right now, we are nowhere near the championship calibur team we are.

Championship teams still win games with one of their star players out...


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

It's only been four games. The '98 Bulls were 8-7 at one stage without Pippen. And they had Michael Jordan. And they had won 69 games the year before and 72 the year before that. Here, we've got a semi-new team and we're missing a 30 ppg scorer. We'll be all right.


----------

